# VacMaster pro 140/260, which one to get?



## justmyname (Mar 8, 2014)

[h4]Hi everyone.  I'm looking to buy my first vacuum sealer and am looking for  input from folks who have a VacMaster pro 140 and/or 260. Have these held up for you and would you buy again and  recommend? The price of these two models aren't too far apart, especially when you account for the container that comes with the 260, so what factors should go into consideration when deciding between these two, or even an equivalent priced range FoodSaver?  [/h4]


----------



## jdne5b (Mar 8, 2014)

After much research I went with the 260 for my first sealer.  Havent had it very long, but I like it a lot.  Youre right about the comparison, all the bags plus rolls, then I found it for a good deal on Amazon helped make the decision to get the 260.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

